# SS 10.06.17 - Braga Santos #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Joly Braga Santos (1924 - 1988)*

Symphony No. 2 in B minor 

1. Largo - Allegro energico ed appassionato
2. Adagio non troppo
3. Allegretto pastorale
4. Lento, Allegro, Epilogo (Lento)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for you listening enjoyment. This week it's one from Portugal. I love all of Joly Braga Santos's Symphonies think they are terribly underrated. I hope everyone will give this one a listen.

I believe this might be the only recording available and it's the one I'll be listening too:









Alvaro Cassuto/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

It is available on YouTube and Spotify for those who don't own this CD.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Marco Polo CD for me as well. Like his countryman de Freitas Branco well worth exploring.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Braga Santos: Symphony No. 2
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Álvaro Cassuto

For me the same.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the link, rdb; my streaming service didn't have this. Listening now.

ETA: Quite enjoyable. reminded me of Respighi in places.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen this via Deezer.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Same version for me and another new work


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

realdealblues said:


>


I listened to this. I've never heard of Joly, but this is pretty good. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is a new one for me as well. I'm listening on Spotify.


----------

